# 4 years young and growing...



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

CP Jenkins has been assigned to #71

Hmmm all my inserted pics are in reverse order, not that it mattered... but I couldn't add captions

The Vail and Total Wreck RR 

The actual town of Vail is known locally as the town between the tracks. it was founded, er... named after John Vail a local rancher. One day as he was out on his vast property he looked up at a rock outcropping and remarked that it was a total wreck... broken up by volcanic forces... Thus was born the Total Wreck Mine. 
As far as I can tell he carted his ore north to Vail and a SP connection. But I'm pleased to report he has accepted the railroad very well. I took the liberty of moving the smelter at Fairbank a tad closer to Vail. That smelter served Tombstone's mines. I've also added a Specimen spur for rock collectors, those suckers will pay more than the ore is worth!

A shortline industry; Taking ore from the mine to the smelter and then to Tucson (the reverse loop). Both the Mining spur and the Enginehouse/smelter/ specimen spurs are within the original tri-oval. 

The rock isn't as close to the rail as it appears to be, sometimes the camera sees it differently than I do! All the color was obtained from abandoned mine's tailing piles. I have been in The Total Wreck, I don't advise others to be as foolish.

In the top pic you can see the new expansion to the right of the viewing bench/tunel. right now the track is just lying on the ground, 2/3 will be on trestle and fill. Between the bench and the reverse loop will be a weather proof/critter proof train barn.

Sorry about the exposure, previous pc crashed and none of it's software works with vista... 

John


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

John

If your going to place multiple pictures into your reply...and you're using the HTML editor (i.e. the one accessed via the 'Add New Topic' button).
[*] After the editor screen displays, left-click anywhere within the content area.
[*] Type in your first line(s) of text.
[*] Tap the {Enter} key twice.
(This places a blank line between the text and the top of the image)
[*] Click the 'Insert Image' button







located in the editor's tool-bar.
[*] After the 'Insert Image' dialog displays, enter the image file's URL in the field labeled 'URL:'
(note max image pixel width is 800)
[*] Click the 'Insert' button, located at the bottom of the dialog.
[*] After returning to the editor screen, left-click just to the right of the right side of the image.
[*] Then tap the {Enter} key twice (again this will place a blank line between the bottom of that image and the next bit of text).
[*] Type your next bit pf text and when finished, tap the {Enter} twice.
[*] Use the 'Insert Image' button again.
[/list] Just keep repeating the above sequence until you're finished, then click the 'Submit' button.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Steve,
I confess I tend to single click for spacing, works that way with earthlink... I will try to learn a new way







lol.

What is preferred; text before (above) or after the pic? I was 'magazine' trained to look after. Scrolling causes a new approach that causes me a hic-cup as I reverse direction to look above.

Thanks again, 

John


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

That sir, is totally you call, you'll find some do it one way others do it the other.

The only reason that I mentioned about typing in text first, is because trying to go back and putting text before an image at the top of the content area can be not as straight forward as you might think. Similar to placing a table at the top of a MS/Word document and then trying to put text on top of it.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Steve, 
The first pic I posted was the lsst one with the caption below. "CP..." 
The I clicked the cursor a space below that, but the next pic went on top... I couldn't seperate them at that point... gave up and added the rest... 

When I get some better pics I'll try again. 

Thanks again 
John


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

What browser, version and operating system are you using?


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Aside from your posting problems, you have a beautiful layout. Whenever I'm out pulling weeds I'm always jealous of you guys with the desert layouts. 

Terry


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

ThanksTerry, 
I water the weeds! It saddened me to pull a nice one growing between the rails! 
IF; I wasn't living near migration routes and if my property was fenced, I'd add plants...but it isn't! 
I get 300# javalina's... a pig like creature of poor disposition....onery is closer....but so far they've all stepped over the track. Once I laid out the row of bricks around the perimeter they are prety good at going around... the new expansion will be a test as it will infringe on 'their' territory... 

I really want to go linear, point to point, but the javalinas are holding me back and I'm their guest here... 

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Steve,
I'm running Vista home premium, IE? Where do I find that info?
It's taking me some time to learn how vista thinks...brand new pc.

I wonder if letting the uploader resize my pics had anything to do with this?
My old photo editor isn't vista compatible and I'm struggling to do what used to be easy...

John


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 24 Jul 2009 09:29 AM 
{snip...}[/i] IE? Where do I find that info? {snip...}[/i]
*Browser menu bar >> Tool menu >> About Internet Explorer*


{snip...}[/i] I wonder if letting the uploader resize my pics had anything to do with this? {snip...}[/i]
I don't think so.


{snip...}[/i] My old photo editor isn't vista compatible and I'm struggling to do what used to be easy... {snip...}[/i]
If you happen to have MS/Office installed on your system check the MS/Office Tools folder and see if you don't have the MS/Photo Editor available.

If not, then look in the 'Accessories' folder and open MS/Paint, then open your image file in MS/Paint.

Once the image is open in MS/Paint...
[*] Click the Attributes option on the Image menu.
[*] Write down what the image width is in pixels, then click the Cancel button to close the dialog.
[*] Open the MS/Calculator.
[*] Divide 800 by the image pixel width noted in the previous step.
Example... 800 / 1024 = 0.78125 = 78%
[/list] [*] Click the Resize/Skew option on the Image menu.
[*] Type in the percentage value (e.g. 78%) calculated above in the Horizontal & Vertical percent fields of the dialog.
[*] Click the OK button.
[*] Then save the resized image file (i.e. with new name to preserve the original file if desired).
[/list] If you're interested you could download and install either of the following free programs *IrfanView* or *GIMP* each is compatible with MS/Vista Home Premium they aren't Adobe Photoshop, but then they don't cost what Photoshop does either.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Good grief that's a lot of work. I just go to the command line and enter 
$> convert -resize 800x600 picture1.jpg picture2.jpg 

Although I usually change them to png files because web pages seem to like them better, so the command would be 
$> convert -resize 800x600 picture1.jpg picture2.png 

But then again, I don't do Windows. I don't have time or patience for all the frustration.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

That's funny Michael, most people don't want to learn how to use a WYSIWYG interface, and you're suggesting they go back to a text based command line interface, yeah right.









It looks like your using ImageMagick.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Steve, 
IE 8. Vista home premium 64bit. 

I've tried paint, but it was cumbersome and I've been spoiled with ACDSee... 
I have Fast Stone and Photo Pos Pro, but haven't played with them very much.... The pics are overexposed to begin with... 

I liked letting the uploader size them aftrer I had edited; cropped and darkened a tad. 

John


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Gorgeous photos!!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By silverstatespecialties on 26 Jul 2009 05:22 PM 
Gorgeous photos!! 


Aw Shucks


oh well seems like I need to practice my insertions...

Double space down check

Dang after getting the pic uploaded I can't resei the cursor.... same as before...

Bottom 2 pics show my Squirrel Sentry and his angst with a little ol' rattler... He's so brave, his tail swinging steady arcs, sometimes throwing dirt and pebbles at it....

Tried out the Fast Stone viewer to edit these...

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 26 Jul 2009 08:55 PM 














































Posted By silverstatespecialties on 26 Jul 2009 05:22 PM 
Gorgeous photos!! 


Aw Shucks


oh well seems like I need to practice my insertions...

Double space down check

Dang after getting the pic uploaded I can't resei the cursor.... same as before...

Bottom 2 pics show my Squirrel Sentry and his angst with a little ol' rattler... He's so brave, his tail swinging steady arcs, sometimes throwing dirt and pebbles at it....

Tried out the Fast Stone viewer to edit these...

John
Thought I'd try one more thing...Dang back on top!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

John

I believe you can correct your problem with IE8 by...
[*] While in the browser window, press the {F12} key.
[*] Set the 'Browser Mode' setting to 'Internet Explorer 7'
[*] Set the 'Document Mode' setting to 'Internet Explorer 7 Standards Mode'
[/list]


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

John looking Great!!! How come you do not have some GIRLIE shade like that Marty Guy??


















or this version










HAHAHA Sean


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

'cause out there, you *wear *your shade


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What's the story on the little stone building? 
Did you make it ? 
Can you show us how? 
Where are you located? 
and Why did you kidnap Sneaky Snake? 

That is a great looking layout in the desert. YOu did a find job


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By John J on 14 Aug 2009 07:58 AM 
What's the story on the little stone building? 
Did you make it ? 
Can you show us how? 
Where are you located? 
and Why did you kidnap Sneaky Snake? 

That is a great looking layout in the desert. YOu did a find job Hi JJ,
Thanks for the kind words.

Except for 2 temp bridges, I've biult everything you see. These will be replaced when I get to them, if the pike stays as it is...see below.

There are two stone buildings, simple to do, I laid out the shape on plywood with woodblocks for doors and windows and 1x2 for the outer edges. I used native rock from the property, screened and washed. Spread out a layer aprox 1/2" thick, added hardware cloth, 1/4" and poured tinted CementAll over it. Depending on your mix; thin will give a flat wall with stones peeking through or thicker will give a more pebbly surface. On the engine house I used 7/8th doweling for the wall corners and beveled the cement back at 45 degrees from the middle of the dowels. The roof is from pecky cedar planks that I reduce to sawdust and tiny boards....

The engine house had an inspection pit, but my gandy dancers filled it in! lol Probably burying peanuts.....

The other one is hard to see because it doesn't have a roof at the moment, so I cropped it out of the pics. On it I cast the side walls in place, tilted up 90degrees. I ussed stucco pigments to give the cement an adobe look. It's near the curved arch bridge. A junction tower.

Can't show you how unless I build another, did those 4 years ago. 

I'm located 20 miles SE of Tucson in Vail, got an acre at the end of a dirt road, very private and safe. I leave the rolling stock outside 24/7...but the locos come in. Until I can build a trainbarn.

For the record; I did not kidnap El Sneaky, I bribed him! I feed my critters; birds, bunnies, squirells; both ground and roundtail and chipmonks. After seeing so many plump delectibles how could El Sneaky refuse! He has taken up residence and his burrow is under my curved trestle. As long as I know he's about, I'm happy to have him here.

As much as I like what I have I am thinking about taking it out and developing a linear line with reverse loops at each end for continuous running. IF I could afford the track I could run it all the way around my property except the driveway at one corner. Instead the railroad is in my driveway parking area. 

Thanks again for the kind words.

John


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Great looking line









You mention mine tailings for color. Is that real mine tailings? Neat if so. We used real mine tailings from a long abandoned copper mine for use around our model mine and as gondola loads. Can't beat the real thing.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Matt, 
Yep real tailings, most from the Total Wreck Mine... real name and namesake of my railroad. I live in Vail Az and am within earshot of the UP mainline... thus The Vail and Total Wreck RR. 

Most is what I call Stain, more host rock than ore, but they shore is real purdy in blues and greens. They also mined wolfenite which is a brown crystal... I've found a lot of scale whoppers... lol I have gons filled with crystal specimins. 

I go 4x4ing and have run across banks of colored shale ranging from pinks through orange, red and purple. I use that as ground cover to give the feel of different areas around here. 

I have seen more warning signs coming out of that unsteady hole than I have going in! There are several ways in and out and many chutes back filled with overburden. Just like Disneyland there are cracked timbers everywhere.... we are careful to avoid those areas, yes we, I'd never go in there alone... Saw a beautiful Mojave Green Rattle snake in the entrance of one mine, we understood that one was his! 

Matt, your Colorado Railroad is beauiful, I don't know how you can stand to be away from it so much. 

I even have some slag from a smelter... black glass like rubble to suggest a concentrator... Dang SP charges too much as it is without our shipping waste rock! 

John


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

John;

Don't mean to hijack this thread, but I just wanted to say how much I like your avatar. I have a copy of that same 1953 American Flyer catalog sitting on my lap as I type this message. 1953 was the year Flyer transitioned from hook and rod couplers to knuckle couplers. Flyer also transitioned from stamped steel trucks with nickle-plated journal boxes to the diecast trucks that year. The transition actually happened on pages 10 & 11 of that catalog. The freight set on the top of those pages has hook and rod couplers and stamped steel trucks. The passenger set on the bottom of those pages has knuckle couplers and diecast trucks. All the low price sets before pages 10 & 11 have hook and rod couplers and stamped steel trucks. The rest of the sets beyond pages 10 & 11 have knuckle couplers and diecast trucks.

Browsing through that catalog is like a walk down Memory Lane. I once owned many of the cars, locomotives, and accessories shown in that catalog, so it brings back fond memories for me. I still have my No. 18B Dual Train Power Controller Transformer, though it is from 1955. I added rectifiers to it and used it to run large scale trains, although it is now retired to a back-up status.

That catalog also had Erector sets, Gilbert Chemistry sets, Gilbert Microscope sets, Gilbert Tool Chests, Gilbert Junior Erector sets (similar to Tinker Toys), Gilbert Anchor Blocks, Gilbert Erector-Brik sets (like Legos), Gilbert Domino Number Blocks, Gilbert Mysto Magic sets, and Gilbert Puzzle sets. It's a lot of fun reading

Okay, I'll stop before I get too nostalgic.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## Seans_World (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice layout, I too am using real ore and tailings from several gold and silver mines here in Colorado. Do you often encouter the rattlers around you track? I really like the addition of the ol rusty metal pieces too.

Sean & Val


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi folks 
I may get a rattler once or twice a year, they don't stay long. I expect to see all sorts of preditors. I fatten the birds; quails and doves, and smaller critters; bunnies,ground squirels, chipmunks and round tail squirels. These encourage; Road Runners, hawks and snakes to cruise by. 
I have seen a hawk chase a fat quail on the ground run around a creosote bush and into the air in hot persuit...missed. I have seen a Roadie challenge a round tail only to back off when the little guy took a step forward. 
If you listen the animals talk to each other and certain sounds are universal warnings. I can tell when a hawk is just over the hill and coming our way. The warnings flitter down first.. 
As I shared above the squirel got between me and the snake and threw sand and pebbles at it as it's tail cut quick arcs. 
I don't tame my critters, though they are at ease around me, I make sure we are seperated by 3 or 4 feet. I toss them peanuts which they grab and run off. 2 peanuts creates a dilema, can only hold 1 in mouth, can't move with another in the front paws..20 seconds later the 2nd gets left behind. Doesn't matter which is bigger, kinda funny. 

I live at the end of a dirt road on the edge, no that's behind me, in the desert. I watch my step and when the belly walkers are out I do have knee high snake boots for the underbrush. 

Thanks for the kind comments. I like the rusty bits too, adds character and time, There are odd shapes that once made sense. All are from mining areas, mostly The Total Wreck, which was John Vail's description of a granite outcropping broken by volcanic forces which filled with magma rich in minerals. I've been through that honeycombed hill. It's hard to believe that they could see what they were doing. 

John


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking RR. Now that is a desert RR. Later RJD


----------

